# Zweidimensionales String Array initialisieren



## cybermog (18. Okt 2010)

```
String[][] replace = new String[5][2] {{"bbb", stringE}
, {"xxx", stringA }
, { "yyy",stringB }
, { "zzz", stringC }
, {"aaa" , stringD }};
```

Was ist hier falsch ?


----------



## ARadauer (18. Okt 2010)

String[][] replace =  {{"bbb", stringE}
      , {"xxx", stringA }
      , { "yyy",stringB }
      , { "zzz", stringC }
      , {"aaa" , stringD }};

new String[5][2] brauchst hier nicht... die größe ist eh durch deine struktur die du übergibst klar...


----------



## SlaterB (18. Okt 2010)

kommt drauf an, wo man sich befindet, in einer Klasse geht es wie von ARadauer geschrieben, 
in einer Methode muss es die Variante

  String[][] replace = new String[][] {{"bbb", stringE}
, {"xxx", stringA }
, { "yyy",stringB }
, { "zzz", stringC }
, {"aaa" , stringD }};

sein..


----------

